# Are you married?



## OrcMonkey© (Sep 30, 2008)

I'm 10 so no way but what about other tempers?


----------



## Minox (Sep 30, 2008)

Nope, still 17


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 30, 2008)

I've  considered it.

Maybe if she lets me bum her.


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 30, 2008)

I've  considered it.

Maybe if she lets me bum her.
j/k


----------



## ryan (Sep 30, 2008)

I'm 19, and no! lol


----------



## mrSmiles (Sep 30, 2008)

double post!!! lol

only 20 not thinking about it anytime soon


----------



## beefymeatloaf420 (Sep 30, 2008)

Nope, I'm only 14 :b


----------



## da_head (Sep 30, 2008)

18. not even considering it yet.


----------



## berlinka (Sep 30, 2008)

Yep. Very married. But hey...I'm 34!

Yes, that's right, I COULD HAVE BEEN YOUR GRANDAD!!!


----------



## Renegade_R (Sep 30, 2008)

10 ?

Don't you have to be like 13 to at least sign up?

I'm 23...I'm married...happy as ever.


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 30, 2008)

berlinka said:
			
		

> Yep. Very married. But hey...I'm 34!
> 
> Yes, that's right, I COULD HAVE BEEN YOUR GRANDAD!!!


Nah 34 is still young.

I hope.

I'm 3 years from 30 so I hope so.


----------



## Ferrariman (Sep 30, 2008)

There is no age limit on the temp. Also, it's called entering a fake age.


----------



## B-Blue (Sep 30, 2008)

I'm 22. Not married.


----------



## Defiance (Sep 30, 2008)

Yep.  I have a wife and 3 beautiful girlfriends.


----------



## xalphax (Sep 30, 2008)

no, and i dont think i will ever be.


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Sep 30, 2008)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> I'm 22. Not married.


Seconded.


----------



## Twiffles (Sep 30, 2008)

Married? Nah, too young for that.


----------



## jpxdude (Sep 30, 2008)

Yes!

Got married last year on 07/07/07 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Over one year on and loving it.  I'm 27 by the way.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Sep 30, 2008)

Married is not FOR EVERYONE, mind you. No, I m not married and I will not.


----------



## ZonMachi (Sep 30, 2008)

nope only 13


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Oct 1, 2008)

Only 15..... Though, I may end up like Phoenix if I don't get married....


----------



## Shinji (Oct 1, 2008)

Came close, now I'm much farther away from that idea... =\


----------



## The Teej (Oct 1, 2008)

Marriage? I need to find me a woman first!

T___T


----------



## JPH (Oct 1, 2008)

Me and ScuberSteve are moving to San Fransisco to get married, when we turn 18


----------



## ENDscape (Oct 1, 2008)

Um... no


----------



## hankchill (Oct 1, 2008)

22 and married


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 1, 2008)

37 and not married, I enjoy being single too much.


----------



## OrcMonkey© (Oct 1, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> Me and ScuberSteve are moving to San Fransisco to get married, when we turn 18


----------



## Lelouch (Oct 1, 2008)

nope, I'm 18 also.

btw shouldn't this go in the poll section?  guess it works here though xD


----------



## juggernaut911 (Oct 1, 2008)

no, im only 4!!






me and Costy are on and off


----------



## Renegade_R (Oct 1, 2008)

hankchill said:
			
		

> 22 and married


Dude...when you get married?  At least I know I'm not the only young person around here to be married.


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Oct 1, 2008)

I've been married for 2 1/2 years. But then, I'm 30 in a month and a half.... where does the time go...


----------



## suppachipmunk (Oct 1, 2008)

22 and not married.  dont want to be anytime soon.


----------



## Banger (Oct 1, 2008)

21 soon and most likely will not be married any time soon.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 1, 2008)

Nope.
I'm 28, and thus far I have no intention of marrying or having children.
(Still too much of a kid, myself.)

It would take a rather incredible person to change my mind on that.


----------



## Renegade_R (Oct 1, 2008)

Advice for you youngans....don't get married if you think you are not ready...marriage is not for everyone and you have a choice not to get married in the modern day.  Never get married because someone else told you that you have to.  You will make a commitment for the rest of your life to stay with someone and even cut you out of some of the pleasures you have now. 

You marry because you feel you can be committed to your decision.  Some people will never reach that stage.

Edit: Ooo its my 1500th post...LEVEL UP!


----------



## moozxy (Oct 1, 2008)

Yes I am married

*Posts merged*

ONLY JOKES!

Gave you girls and science a heart attack then didn't I?


----------



## Zaraf (Oct 1, 2008)

I'm married...I got married in July of this year (so only been married just over 2 months) and I'm 25


----------



## javad (Oct 1, 2008)

SOON 14 YEARS OLD, TOO YOUNG


----------



## MC DUI (Oct 1, 2008)

Yep I've been married for almost 2 years now.

And I'm 27 if you're interested.

Just had my first kid as well.


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 1, 2008)

I'll leave finding a partner to my folks and that way no one can complain, I also find the idea very cute.


----------



## heyyouguys (Oct 1, 2008)

16 yrs married with a 9yr old.


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 1, 2008)

heyyouguys said:
			
		

> 16 yrs married with a 9yr old.


I'm contacting the FBI.



PS: I'm dead serious.


----------



## CyrusVN (Oct 1, 2008)

I don’t have a girlfriend my hand’s my only lover.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Oct 1, 2008)

Mei-o said:
			
		

> heyyouguys said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



JIM, START THE VAN. WE GOT WORK TO DO.


----------



## Ducky (Oct 1, 2008)

I am! Not married.


----------



## hankchill (Oct 1, 2008)

Renegade_R said:
			
		

> hankchill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Got married when I was 19. It runs in my family to marry at a young age 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 At least I know I didn't marry some unpredictable bimbo who could leave me at anytime 'cause I know my wife loves me very much too


----------



## layzieyez (Oct 1, 2008)

I'm on my second marriage.  First wife lasted less than 2 years (although we lived together for nearly 4 years before that).  I've been married to my current wife since 2002, and we've got a son and daughter.  I see myself happily living out the rest of my days with my wife.  She's the best thing to happen to me since I found skateboarding.  Oh, and one of the coolest things about my wife is that when she sees I'm stressing or just plain acting weird (probably due to withdrawal symptoms), she MAKES me go skateboarding.  She knows it balances me out.  I'm 34.  My wife knows me better than I know myself.  It's a wonderful thing.


----------



## Requisite (Oct 1, 2008)

Not married, of course.
I doubt I ever will be, either. I'M TOO INFURIATING


----------



## Rayder (Oct 1, 2008)

No, for reasons I've explained elsewhere on this forum.


----------



## djtaz (Oct 1, 2008)

Mei-o said:
			
		

> heyyouguys said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why would you call the FBI on someone who has been married for 16 years ?
He was married 7 years before he had his child - i dont see anything wrong with that.


----------



## playallday (Oct 1, 2008)

djtaz said:
			
		

> Mei-o said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looked like hes saying hes 16 and he has a 9 year old son so he got married at least at 7. lol.


----------



## djtaz (Oct 1, 2008)

that depends on how your mind thinks and how filthy you are ... granted i thought that first too , but thats a whole other story.


----------



## Requisite (Oct 1, 2008)

Mei-o said:
			
		

> heyyouguys said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think he means that he has been married for sixteen years, and has a nine-year-old child.


----------



## Joujoudoll (Oct 2, 2008)

Nope not married... I came very close to marriage when I was younger. I was engaged.


----------



## jalaneme (Oct 2, 2008)

me and my boyfriend are considering it.


----------



## Lametta (Oct 2, 2008)

Nope Im too young to marry, but I have a boyfriend. I hope one day to marry him


----------



## Mewgia (Oct 2, 2008)

No.

Also Kanchome... I just remembered who you are.

kirbyman123...


----------



## eclipsevader123 (Oct 2, 2008)

nope 133 and single.


----------



## moozxy (Oct 2, 2008)

TMI TMI TMI


----------



## Searinox (Oct 3, 2008)

HELL NO.

EDIT: 22 married?! What the~


----------

